# sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab



## Disser (7 August 2010)

Hallo, 

Seit Juni bucht SexGoesMobile Geld von meinem Handy ab, obwohl ich weder irgendwo im Internet meine Handynummer eingegeben habe, geschweige denn einem Abo zugestimmt habe. Jetzt wurde vom 13. Juni bis jetzt pro woche 4.99€ abgebucht für einen Dienst, den ich niemals in anspruch genommen habe. Warum das allerdings erst JETZT auf der Juli Monatsrechnung steht und ich noch nicht mal eine SMS bekommen habe ist mir schleierhaft, und auch der Grund, warum ich nichts dagegen unternommen hab. Netterweise stand auf der Rechnung eine Adresse (vertrag.carmunity.com oder so) die offensichtlich zur abbuchenden Instanz gehört, auf der ich dann direkt den "Vertrag" (von dem ich wie gesagt keinen schimmer hatte) gekündigt habe. jetzt ist aber noch offen, ob die das tatsächlich unterbinden... 

zu den SMS: ich habe ein iPhone 3Gs und bokomme noch nicht mal Providerinformationen, dass ich z.B. soeben an ein ausländisches Netzt angeschlossen bin, vielleicht liegt es daran, aber das sollte wohl nicht das Problem sein...

Gruß Disser.

P.S.: ich habe soeben gegoogled und bin darauf gestoßen, dass das wohl mit iwelchen pornoinhalten zu tun hat. ich erinnere mich aber nicht, irgendwo auf "abo abschließen" oder "premiumzugang" oder wie auch immer das tituliert wird geklickt habe. (vielleicht einer meiner freunde, warum auch imme, aber das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, und dass ich nicht mal eine SMS bekommen habe regt mich auch auf)...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*



Disser schrieb:


> ich habe soeben gegoogled und bin darauf gestoßen, dass das wohl mit iwelchen pornoinhalten zu tun hat. ich erinnere mich aber nicht, irgendwo auf "abo abschließen" oder "premiumzugang" oder wie auch immer das tituliert wird geklickt habe.


Also Du nutzt pornographische Inhalte, hast aber nirgends geklickt? Und Du nutzt pornographische Inhalte über das Handy? (Das ist keine inquisitorische Frage, sondern soll Deinen Erfahrungshorizont überprüfen, quasi)

Falls Du jemals kostenpflichtige Dienste in Anspruch genommen hast, wie wurden diese abgerechnet? Hast Du denn irgendwelche Nummern angerufen, ohne irgendein Abo abzuschließen?


----------



## Disser (7 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

Ja, ich war 1-2x auf der Seite youj*zz.com aber das war im Mai... danach habe ich nichts mehr da angeschaut. ich hab mir da zwar auch 1-2 videos angesehen, aber das waren nur samples, ohne ein Abo. ich kann mir am ehesten vorstellen, dass einer meiner kumpels das gemacht hat, da die das handy auch mal hatten als ich nicht zugeguckt habe, aber ob das in dem Zeitraum war kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen... 

Ja, ich habe mal bei Nexon (Combat Arms) credits für 4.99€ gekauft (2-3 mal) aber das ist auch schon fast ein jahr her. sonst nur bei gameforge zweimal ebenfalls für 4.99€, aber auch das ist über ein jahr her, und sowohl bei nexon auch bei gameforge mit einer anderen nummer. 

ich selbst würde mich auch nicht als unerfahren bezeichnen, da ich mich laufend über betrug und abzocke informiere (bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt) u.a. auch über die videos vom katzenjens. wenn ich mit meinem desktop browser online bin, habe ich immer so tools wie wot und abp, die mich warnen, wenn eine website unseriös ist, also wird auch da die Gefahr eines in-die-falle-tappens drastisch reduziert (sogar für nutzer, die sich gar nicht auskennen) 

abgesehen von diesen credit-käufen habe ich nichts mit meinem handy gekauft, bzw. in anspruch genommen (nicht bewusst)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:30:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:27:18 ----------

leider finde ich keine edit funktion und muss deshalb doppel posten



> Ja, ich war 1-2x mit dem mobilen browser auf der Seite youj*zz.com aber das war im Mai... danach  habe ich nichts mehr da angeschaut. ich hab mir da zwar auch 1-2 videos  angesehen, aber das waren nur samples, ohne ein Abo. ich kann mir am  ehesten vorstellen, dass einer meiner kumpels das gemacht hat, da die  das handy auch mal hatten als ich nicht zugeguckt habe, aber ob das in  dem Zeitraum war kann ich leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen...


----------



## Disser (13 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

kann mir keiner sagen, wo ich draufgeklickt haben könnte, dass ich dieses abo unbewusst abgeschlossen habe?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

Vielleicht für Dich von Interesse

Abo-Abzocke, kurze Anleitung besonders gegen Carmunity - Handy Forum

Gilt nicht nur für carmunity, sondern für alle ungewollten Abzock-Abos.


----------



## Disser (14 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

cool, danke^^


----------



## bono333 (23 August 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

habe das gleiche Problem.

hat es was gebracht unter vertrag.carmunity.de zu kündigen oder buchen die weiterhin ab?

mfg

Chriss


----------



## MRidder (11 November 2010)

*AW: sexgoesmobile bucht Geld ab*

Immer das gleiche Schema:

Abo-Abzocke, kurze Anleitung besonders gegen Carmunity - Seite 10 - Handy Forum


----------



## Xmak (15 März 2012)

Das mit gosexmobile ist eine Gleise betrigsmasche die Vorfällen in cydia Apps versteckt ist und wirst aufgefordert zur Ortsbestimmung eine kostenlose 0800 Nummer anzurufen (keine Hinweise zu den kosten im App. Auf der normales Seite wird drauf hingewiesen ) nach diesen Anruf werden die direkt 4,99€ abgebucht wöchentlich ist mir auch passiert ist für mich in der App. Illegal und habe vor dagegen anzugehen Gleichgesinnte die mitziehen wollen können sich's melden XXX@yahoo.de Screens von den Vorgang sind sehrhilfreich ich habe glücklicherweise welche Gemacht und der Anbieter behauptet das er wärend des Kaufes 2mal drauf hinweist was natürlich nicht so ist Achso der Anbieter der Betrüger ist platinummobile GmbH l

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN da es uns nicht möglich ist Mailadressen zu verifizieren]


----------

